# Jobs - Canadian Experience?



## redmaple (Jul 19, 2008)

My original post seems to have been deleted. Why? I don't believe to have written anything improper.

I'll try again...

We are Canadian citizens living in the Boston Area since 1998. We'd like to go back to Toronto in 2009.

My husband (an IT professional with a degree from Ryerson University) has started to check jobs online.

Recently, I've been reading (on this site) about newcomers who have a lot of trouble finding employment because of their lack of "Canadian experience."

Is this the norm nowadays? 

Has this happened to you? 

We were under the impression that solid US working experience in IT was an asset. 

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No idea what could have happened to your original post - I don't find it anywhere on the board, and it doesn't appear to have been deleted. Maybe it just got lost in hyperspace somewhere. (Happens to me now and then.)

What I see on the page you are referencing are complaints about a "lack of Canadian experience" from people coming from Europe or South America. This is a problem because the job titles and training often don't compare between countries, and the training of IT professionals may be very different. (Say, an apprenticeship vs. a university degree.)

I don't think you'll encounter the same sort of problem if you've been working "next door" in the US the last few years. The US and Canadian job markets are very similar and have similar standards.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## redmaple (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello, Bev . Thanks for the reply.


----------



## griffin89 (Aug 4, 2008)

This is the main concern for immigrants. 
Your husband has a Canadian degree and US working experience. This shouldn't be a problem.
This problem mainly exists with people coming from developing countries like India, Pakistan etc.


----------

